# Styrofoam



## Keith (Mar 11, 2009)

What glue or adhesive works well with styrofoam? Specifically the rigid white stuff that is used in packaging and crating.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

White, yellow, or "tan" glue such as Titebond. Only use "water-based" products. Do not use any type of "solvent" glue or paint.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Keith

You can also use a hot glue gun, especially if the pieces of foam are small. Larger pieces and the glue cools too much before you can bond them together.

Also, do not cut the white packing styrofoam with a hot wire or hot knife cutter. The melted foam gives off quite noxious fumes. If you must cut the foam use a serrated knife or if you do need to use a hot-wire cutter, do it outside with a good deal of ventilation and do not breath in the smoke.

Woodlands Scenic foam can be cut with a hot-wire cutter, it does not emit noxious smoke.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used the blue construction foam. I think, if using the white you want to be sure to paint it, since it is probably not UV protected.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

jigsaw works great and much less TOXIC! lol


----------

